# Calling All Taig Owners



## bluenotegrl (Jun 13, 2009)

I own a Taig mini lathe and do all of my pens on it.  I was wondering if any others on this forum have Taigs and if they would share any tricks and words of wisdom gained through their own work.

I know the topic is a bit open...but I'm curious to know what everyone has to say.

Cheers.


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 13, 2009)

I do believe you mite be talking about a 7x mini metal lathe.
If so I have 2 and love them that is all I have and all my turnings and more.
My advise first join the Yahoo group 7x12minilathe great group very active well moderated tons of info. Then your going to need http://www.littlemachineshop.com/ there you will get all your parts. You will need a wood tool rest. Also one of first modifications you want to do is the tailstock cam lever kit. Be sure to turn the F/O/R switch off when not using the lathe. Also be sure to turn your speed control all the way off before reversing directions. I already replaced 3 control boards. Put a rubber boot on the F/O/R switch to keep the dust out. other than that I love it. It's a tough little machine. You just can't turn bowls on it at least over 7".

That's my 2 cents
Bruce


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 13, 2009)

The Taig is a different lathe. Probably about a 3-4 inch swing, about 7 inch length between centers. Don't have one, but thought about getting one at one time. They do not have power feed or threading capabilities as stock, but I think someone has made some kind of kit to do some threads with them.


----------



## KenV (Jun 13, 2009)

Taig is made in Arizona and provides the headstock that Bonnie Klein used for the mini lathe she used to market actively.  

They come with either a 3/4 by 16 or a ER16 headstock and no morse taper.   They are stock as a micro metal lathe that can be adapted to wood turning.  Bonnie uses the Taig compound to hold her threading jig.  

The Bonnie Klein variant has a different bed with more throw, used the taig headstock and tail stock with an adaptive live center.  The tool rest is not taig, and works well.  The taig stock motor uses a multi diamteter pulley set, but variable speed motor works well.

Nick Carter in Oregon has a strong web site 

http://www.cartertools.com/

There is a yahoo group for taig, with almost exclusive discussion of metal acrylic and milling.  

The stock Taig live center works pretty well on wood and is a 60 degree center for pen mandrels.  I use the 3/4 by 16 tooling  and adapted a tool rest that is a bit better than the stock one sold by Taig.  Too many screws to come lose on the stock version.

With a Beall collet chuck, the precision is excellent.    The Klein variant is easier to use for wood than the straight Taig, but I use both for small stuff.

Does not have the threading capacity of the 7 by 10 and similar lathes, but gets a lot done for a nominal price.


----------



## bluenotegrl (Jun 13, 2009)

I chose the Taig Mini Lathe over others because it could do double duty with respect to milling and wood turning.  I like it...however, I'm a bit angry that today the vee-belt broke while I was trying out some drilling.  

I'm hoping I can find a supplier here in Las Vegas to get a replacement vee-belt for a quick fix...but I'll order a couple of new ones and stash them away.

I would imagine that it cracked and broke due to weather and use.  Las Vegas weather can be hard on shop tools.

In February, I met Brian Gray of Edison Pen Company at the LA Pen Show.  He was very gracious and spoke with me for quite some time about pen making.  He suggested I get a Grizzly G4000.  It's a little pricey for me right now...but I may go that way.


----------



## devowoodworking (Jun 13, 2009)

I've had a Taig for quite a few years now and I actually used it initially when I first started making pens, however now I use it to drill blanks that need to be 'dead on' and I use it occasionally for metal turning...it's a very versatile lathe and the accuracy built in to the headstock is quite amazing!  Without 'stirring the pot' I gotta's say it's 100% American Made!!:biggrin:


----------



## me2cyclops (Jun 13, 2009)

for replacement belts use 3/16 hollow core roundthane from mcmaster


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 13, 2009)

I've got one, but I'm the last person to ask for advice.
(This doesn't stop me from giving it.)

I've done a few metal pens on it, but I know nothing about
metal working. I think I just hammered it out by brute force.
But I like it .. like it a lot.
I got some spare belts and a compound feed.. also a center
for the tail stock that was as close as I could come to a live
center.. arbor saw.. three and four jaw chucks. Don't know
what I'm doing yet ,but having fun not doing it..


----------



## bluenotegrl (Jun 13, 2009)

Where would one get the McMaster hollow belts?  Does a regular home store carry them or do I have to order via internet?

Thanks.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 13, 2009)

bluenotegrl said:


> Where would one get the McMaster hollow belts?  Does a regular home store carry them or do I have to order via internet?
> 
> Thanks.



Order them here: http://www.mcmaster.com/
Type in "Belts"
here are round/hollow belts: 
http://www.mcmaster.com/#round-belts/=2b0ruj

I have the Taig and have both the metal and wood features. I learned pen turning on the Taig but moved to a 12" wood lathe after 18 months because I wanted to do some larger and more extensive work that I couldn't do on a Taig. If my shop were not so small, I would still be using both.

I started with the Taig simply because I could fit it and the options/accessories (minus the motor) in a suitcase and bring it back to Japan with me. Lathes were 3 to 5 times more expensive here in Japan - when you can find them.


----------



## bluenotegrl (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you.  Looks like I'll be placing an order.


----------

